# Abu Ghraib update



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml...9/10/wirq10.xml

Synopsis-The prison was turned over back to the iraqis about two weeks ago and this happened

"The Americans were better than the Iraqis. They treated us better," said Khalid Alaani, who was held on suspicion of involvement in Sunni terrorism."

"Someone was shouting 'Please help us, we want the human rights officers, we want the Americans to come back'," he said

"The guards were swearing at us, but in the terrorist section they were beating them. I heard it all the time. Everyone knows what is happening."

"I heard shouting, like someone had a hot iron on their body, screams. The officer said they were just screaming by themselves. I was hearing the screams throughout the visit."


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Aint that a kick in the head! And to the nuts of all Liberals and American Haters!!! To you delusional tree huggers I say Eat Sh*t


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

hmmm, whats worse? taking nude pics(still bad) vs being branded by an iron?

The odd thing is as bad as they think the americans are, we can be sure these prisons happened everywhere during saddams reign.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> Aint that a kick in the head! And to the nuts of all Liberals and American Haters!!! To you delusional tree huggers I say Eat Sh*t


Whats wrong with tree huggers? Its not cool to bash tree huggers man. No way.

BTW, no one hates america, everyone hates bush (my opinion)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> Aint that a kick in the head! And to the nuts of all Liberals and American Haters!!! To you delusional tree huggers I say Eat Sh*t


Whats wrong with tree huggers? Its not cool to bash tree huggers man. No way.

BTW, no one hates america, everyone hates bush (my opinion)
[/quote]

Who are the real America haters ? Quoted from Bill Maher:

New Rule: The people in America who are most in favor of the Iraq war must now go there and fight it. The Army missed its recruiting goal by 42% last month. More people joined the Michael Jackson Fan Club. Now, last week, a Baptist minister in North Carolina told nine members of his congregation that unless they renounced their 2004 vote for John Kerry, they had to leave his church. Well, if we're that certain these days that George Bush is always that right about everything, then going to Iraq to fulfill the glorious leader's vision would seem the least one could do. And, hey, if it makes it any easier for you, just think of it as a reality show: "Fear Factor: Shitting Your Pants Edition." "Survivor: Sunni Triangle." Or maybe it's a video game, "Grand Theft Allah." Now, I know you're thinking, but, Bill, I already do my part with the "Support Our Troops" magnet I have on my Chevy Tahoe. How much more can one man give? Well, here's an intriguing economic indicator. It's been over a year since they graduated, but neither of the Bush twins has been able to find work. Why don't they sign up? Do they hate America or just freedom in general?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Aint that a kick in the head! And to the nuts of all Liberals and American Haters!!! To you delusional tree huggers I say Eat Sh*t


Whats wrong with tree huggers? Its not cool to bash tree huggers man. No way.

BTW, no one hates america, everyone hates bush (my opinion)
[/quote]

Who are the real America haters ? Quoted from Bill Maher:

New Rule: The people in America who are most in favor of the Iraq war must now go there and fight it. The Army missed its recruiting goal by 42% last month. More people joined the Michael Jackson Fan Club. Now, last week, a Baptist minister in North Carolina told nine members of his congregation that unless they renounced their 2004 vote for John Kerry, they had to leave his church. Well, if we're that certain these days that George Bush is always that right about everything, then going to Iraq to fulfill the glorious leader's vision would seem the least one could do. And, hey, if it makes it any easier for you, just think of it as a reality show: "Fear Factor: Shitting Your Pants Edition." "Survivor: Sunni Triangle." Or maybe it's a video game, "Grand Theft Allah." Now, I know you're thinking, but, Bill, I already do my part with the "Support Our Troops" magnet I have on my Chevy Tahoe. How much more can one man give? Well, here's an intriguing economic indicator. It's been over a year since they graduated, but neither of the Bush twins has been able to find work. Why don't they sign up? Do they hate America or just freedom in general?
[/quote]

Ah Bill Maher.....the only person thats a bigger moron is Michael Moore. Maybe somebody should send him this article about the armys recruiting goal:

http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews....=rss&rpc=22

P.S. people do hate america, not just bush...terrorism didn't begin w/ 9/11.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Aint that a kick in the head! And to the nuts of all Liberals and American Haters!!! To you delusional tree huggers I say Eat Sh*t


Whats wrong with tree huggers? Its not cool to bash tree huggers man. No way.

BTW, no one hates america, everyone hates bush (my opinion)
[/quote]

Who are the real America haters ? Quoted from Bill Maher:

New Rule: The people in America who are most in favor of the Iraq war must now go there and fight it. The Army missed its recruiting goal by 42% last month. More people joined the Michael Jackson Fan Club. Now, last week, a Baptist minister in North Carolina told nine members of his congregation that unless they renounced their 2004 vote for John Kerry, they had to leave his church. Well, if we're that certain these days that George Bush is always that right about everything, then going to Iraq to fulfill the glorious leader's vision would seem the least one could do. And, hey, if it makes it any easier for you, just think of it as a reality show: "Fear Factor: Shitting Your Pants Edition." "Survivor: Sunni Triangle." Or maybe it's a video game, "Grand Theft Allah." Now, I know you're thinking, but, Bill, I already do my part with the "Support Our Troops" magnet I have on my Chevy Tahoe. How much more can one man give? Well, here's an intriguing economic indicator. It's been over a year since they graduated, but neither of the Bush twins has been able to find work. Why don't they sign up? Do they hate America or just freedom in general?
[/quote]

Ah Bill Maher.....the only person thats a bigger moron is Michael Moore. Maybe somebody should send him this article about the armys recruiting goal:

http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews....=rss&rpc=22

P.S. people do hate america, not just bush...terrorism didn't begin w/ 9/11.
[/quote]

Well I believe that the quote was made a year ago. Maher is definitely a smart dude though, I wouldn't compare him to Moore


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

iirc, werent those prisoners re-located? and after the american army was embarrassed internationally in that whole scandal, they basically HAD to take it easy on all the inmates, which none had been subjected to such abuse, and so the americans were pampering them to make the "liberals" happy, and finally they crazy ass iraqi army goes in and takes over and just a bit of force gets them squeeling? now, i dont know about hot irons, but i think that pissing and shitting on people could be just as bad as punching people in the face...just in a different way...just my opinion though...

i love the anti-american=liberal association too...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> i love the anti-american=liberal association too...


That part is getting soooo old. Since when did it become un-American to disagree with folks? More of the dumbing down of America....









I'd be more worried about losing in chess to Maher than Rush Limbaugh though....

/waits for being smart to be an 'anti-american' quality.....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

WHAT?!?! YOU DONT OWN A GUN AND DRINK BOURBON AND SHOOT THE BOTTLE WHEN YOUR DONE??? YOU DONT DRIVE A BEAT UP 88 FORD PICKUP TRUCK?? YOU DONT OWN A BIG DOG OR HAVE A SCRUFFY BEARD??? WHAT??? YOU'RE NOT A FARMER? YOU DONT LIKE TO KILL ANIMALS? YOU DONT WEAR RED WHITE AND BLUE UNDIES AND LISTEN TO TED NUGENT!?!? WELL THEN DAD GUMMIT, YOU MUST BE UNAMERICAN!!!!!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

what are you guys talking about? please keep your comments related to the article.

As far as moving inmates, i think they just moved some from another jail into abu ghraib...not necessarily moving old ones out. The real bad ones went to guantanamo. Also, ridermoon, you talk as if the abuse was widespread when the investigations show it was a few of the staff....so dont rewrite history. Also, if it was "as bad" as you say, why are the iraqis crying for the amercians back? hehe....suckas


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ok, #1, want everything to be related to the article? then keep it related to the article...98% of political threads on here are derailed AFTER a comment like "liberals and anti-americans" thrown in the same group...we all pay taxes, we're all citizens, we're all americans, lets leave it at that...

#2 i dont get it, why are we suckas?

#3 the iraqi's are crying for the americans back because the prisoners who got moved were the ones who put up with the abuse, the fresh prisoners in there now havent been sh*t on and forced to drink piss and take naked photos and get beat in the face...until the iraqi army came in of course...because finally someone's taking a beating to them like the americans WERE doing (which they've obviously learned not to do by now), so naturally they're reacting to a situation which they're not accustomed to...how long ago was the abu garaib scandal? honestly, how many of those prisoners do you think are the same..?

hey, im not saying im right dude, im just trying to think outside the box that is a box spun with a web of liberal media.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> Aint that a kick in the head! And to the nuts of all Liberals and American Haters!!! To you delusional tree huggers I say Eat Sh*t


Whats wrong with tree huggers? Its not cool to bash tree huggers man. No way.

BTW, no one hates america, everyone hates bush (my opinion)
[/quote]

Who are the real America haters ? Quoted from Bill Maher:

New Rule: The people in America who are most in favor of the Iraq war must now go there and fight it. The Army missed its recruiting goal by 42% last month. More people joined the Michael Jackson Fan Club. Now, last week, a Baptist minister in North Carolina told nine members of his congregation that unless they renounced their 2004 vote for John Kerry, they had to leave his church. Well, if we're that certain these days that George Bush is always that right about everything, then going to Iraq to fulfill the glorious leader's vision would seem the least one could do. And, hey, if it makes it any easier for you, just think of it as a reality show: "Fear Factor: Shitting Your Pants Edition." "Survivor: Sunni Triangle." Or maybe it's a video game, "Grand Theft Allah." Now, I know you're thinking, but, Bill, I already do my part with the "Support Our Troops" magnet I have on my Chevy Tahoe. How much more can one man give? Well, here's an intriguing economic indicator. It's been over a year since they graduated, but neither of the Bush twins has been able to find work. Why don't they sign up? Do they hate America or just freedom in general?
[/quote]

Ah Bill Maher.....the only person thats a bigger moron is Michael Moore. Maybe somebody should send him this article about the armys recruiting goal:

http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews....=rss&rpc=22

P.S. people do hate america, not just bush...terrorism didn't begin w/ 9/11.
[/quote]

It's all a mute point. There'll be a compulsory draft within 5 years.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

This thread just sybolizes the fate of America. Continue to see your opposition as an entity without value. We all know how that worked for past civilizations.

Absolutely ZERO leeway given, only hostile snide comments. Forget friendly diplomacy.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Friendly diplomacy only gets you so far until you get beheaded on a sony handycam.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't follow the logic of people who say "wellyou can only support and agree with a military operation if you are willing to do it yourself" because think about it....I know I am glad their are police in South Central L.A. and I definitely believe in strong law enforcement there but I sure as hell don't want to be a cop there. There are many jobs people do that I am too much of a p*ssy in comparison to do (like the firemen at 911), and I think that I should respect them more for that instead of being against them.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This thread just sybolizes the fate of America. Continue to see your opposition as an entity without value. We all know how that worked for past civilizations.
> 
> Absolutely ZERO leeway given, only hostile snide comments. Forget friendly diplomacy.


Yeah, friendly diplomacy, like they did when they appeased Hitler, that went really well. WAKE UP, HIPPIES!!

Have you not read Al Queda's press release of how they want to take over all of Asia & Africa & Europe & turn it all into one Muslim State? What kind of a dream world do you live in, DannyBoy?

Hey, I got an idea for ya: Start building yourself a Mosque in your pretty little garden of eden with all the cutesy little flowers growing around you, so you'll be ahead of the game when Bin Laden knocks on your hut and demands that you pray to Allah or have the forest floor flow with your infidel blood. You can point to your mosqque and show him that you've already begun your friendly diplomacy efforts. And if you're lucky then while he's distracted and smelling all your pretty flowers then a real man with balls will snipe him for you.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> This thread just sybolizes the fate of America. Continue to see your opposition as an entity without value. We all know how that worked for past civilizations.
> 
> Absolutely ZERO leeway given, only hostile snide comments. Forget friendly diplomacy.


Yeah, friendly diplomacy, like they did when they appeased Hitler, that went really well. WAKE UP, HIPPIES!!

Have you not read Al Queda's press release of how they want to take over all of Asia & Africa & Europe & turn it all into one Muslim State? What kind of a dream world do you live in, DannyBoy?

Hey, I got an idea for ya: Start building yourself a Mosque in your pretty little garden of eden with all the cutesy little flowers growing around you, so you'll be ahead of the game when Bin Laden knocks on your hut and demands that you pray to Allah or have the forest floor flow with your infidel blood. You can point to your mosqque and show him that you've already begun your friendly diplomacy efforts. And if you're lucky then while he's distracted and smelling all your pretty flowers then a real man with balls will snipe him for you.






























[/quote]

and they say michael moore is radical???


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i thought abu graib pics where funny, it was like frat hazing not really torture, the thing that pissed me off was the big deal that was made about it..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nismo, as much as i really dont care, if you think about it, would you want someone you know in the army to be captured and pissed on? forced to perform sexual acts with other army soldiers also captured? i mean, why not just shoot them and kill them? thats like a really sick joke, and if we're going to establish an international set of rules and expect others to follow it, then why are we going against the geoneva convention? afterall, this is a "war" on terrorism...i still think we should be in afghanistan though...f*ck iraq and all their problems, its bogus bullshit.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> This thread just sybolizes the fate of America. Continue to see your opposition as an entity without value. We all know how that worked for past civilizations.
> 
> Absolutely ZERO leeway given, only hostile snide comments. Forget friendly diplomacy.


Yeah, friendly diplomacy, like they did when they appeased Hitler, that went really well. WAKE UP, HIPPIES!!

Have you not read Al Queda's press release of how they want to take over all of Asia & Africa & Europe & turn it all into one Muslim State? What kind of a dream world do you live in, DannyBoy?

Hey, I got an idea for ya: Start building yourself a Mosque in your pretty little garden of eden with all the cutesy little flowers growing around you, so you'll be ahead of the game when Bin Laden knocks on your hut and demands that you pray to Allah or have the forest floor flow with your infidel blood. You can point to your mosqque and show him that you've already begun your friendly diplomacy efforts. And if you're lucky then while he's distracted and smelling all your pretty flowers then a real man with balls will snipe him for you.






























[/quote]

and they say michael moore is radical???
[/quote]
What was radical about hat? He was proving a point that DannyBoy's living in a dream world and "friendly diplomacy" doesn't work so slick on Al Queda.
Plus, his post made me smile.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no, he speculated that dannyboy is living in a dream world by living in his own dream world and assuming that the world will succum to the massive powers of the reich of muslims...the same ones who were found out by the government to have been communicating via radio...sh*t, they've got alllll the resources...but hey, if bush says they've got WMD's, then DAMNIT they've got WMD's!!!

right???


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fargo said:


> Aint that a kick in the head! And to the nuts of all Liberals and American Haters!!! To you delusional tree huggers I say Eat Sh*t


Whats wrong with tree huggers? Its not cool to bash tree huggers man. No way.

BTW, no one hates america, everyone hates bush (my opinion)
[/quote]

Who are the real America haters ? Quoted from Bill Maher:

New Rule: The people in America who are most in favor of the Iraq war must now go there and fight it. The Army missed its recruiting goal by 42% last month. More people joined the Michael Jackson Fan Club. Now, last week, a Baptist minister in North Carolina told nine members of his congregation that unless they renounced their 2004 vote for John Kerry, they had to leave his church. Well, if we're that certain these days that George Bush is always that right about everything, then going to Iraq to fulfill the glorious leader's vision would seem the least one could do. And, hey, if it makes it any easier for you, just think of it as a reality show: "Fear Factor: Shitting Your Pants Edition." "Survivor: Sunni Triangle." Or maybe it's a video game, "Grand Theft Allah." Now, I know you're thinking, but, Bill, I already do my part with the "Support Our Troops" magnet I have on my Chevy Tahoe. How much more can one man give? Well, here's an intriguing economic indicator. It's been over a year since they graduated, but neither of the Bush twins has been able to find work. Why don't they sign up? Do they hate America or just freedom in general?
[/quote]

Ah Bill Maher.....the only person thats a bigger moron is Michael Moore. Maybe somebody should send him this article about the armys recruiting goal:

http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews....=rss&rpc=22

P.S. people do hate america, not just bush...terrorism didn't begin w/ 9/11.
[/quote]

It's all a mute point. There'll be a compulsory draft within 5 years.
[/quote]

Mute points cannot be heard. Moot points have no relevance...









/remembers episode of Friends where someone said "Moo point", because cows have worthless opinions...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> Aint that a kick in the head! And to the nuts of all Liberals and American Haters!!! To you delusional tree huggers I say Eat Sh*t


Whats wrong with tree huggers? Its not cool to bash tree huggers man. No way.

BTW, no one hates america, everyone hates bush (my opinion)
[/quote]

Who are the real America haters ? Quoted from Bill Maher:

New Rule: The people in America who are most in favor of the Iraq war must now go there and fight it. The Army missed its recruiting goal by 42% last month. More people joined the Michael Jackson Fan Club. Now, last week, a Baptist minister in North Carolina told nine members of his congregation that unless they renounced their 2004 vote for John Kerry, they had to leave his church. Well, if we're that certain these days that George Bush is always that right about everything, then going to Iraq to fulfill the glorious leader's vision would seem the least one could do. And, hey, if it makes it any easier for you, just think of it as a reality show: "Fear Factor: Shitting Your Pants Edition." "Survivor: Sunni Triangle." Or maybe it's a video game, "Grand Theft Allah." Now, I know you're thinking, but, Bill, I already do my part with the "Support Our Troops" magnet I have on my Chevy Tahoe. How much more can one man give? Well, here's an intriguing economic indicator. It's been over a year since they graduated, but neither of the Bush twins has been able to find work. Why don't they sign up? Do they hate America or just freedom in general?
[/quote]

Ah Bill Maher.....the only person thats a bigger moron is Michael Moore. Maybe somebody should send him this article about the armys recruiting goal:

http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews....=rss&rpc=22

P.S. people do hate america, not just bush...terrorism didn't begin w/ 9/11.
[/quote]

It's all a mute point. There'll be a compulsory draft within 5 years.
[/quote]

Mute points cannot be heard. Moot points have no relevance...:rasp:

/remembers episode of Friends where someone said "Moo point", because cows have worthless opinions...:laugh:
[/quote]

I remember that episode. That's the one where Joey said something stupid.. no wait a minute, is that the one where Ross whined about something ? Oh wait, I think that's the one where Phoebe was doing something weird ?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

My g/f likes that show but I agree, it's the same show every time!!!

I think it was the one where Chandler was a smart-ass....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> This thread just sybolizes the fate of America. Continue to see your opposition as an entity without value. We all know how that worked for past civilizations.
> 
> Absolutely ZERO leeway given, only hostile snide comments. Forget friendly diplomacy.


Yeah, friendly diplomacy, like they did when they appeased Hitler, that went really well. WAKE UP, HIPPIES!!

Have you not read Al Queda's press release of how they want to take over all of Asia & Africa & Europe & turn it all into one Muslim State? What kind of a dream world do you live in, DannyBoy?

Hey, I got an idea for ya: Start building yourself a Mosque in your pretty little garden of eden with all the cutesy little flowers growing around you, so you'll be ahead of the game when Bin Laden knocks on your hut and demands that you pray to Allah or have the forest floor flow with your infidel blood. You can point to your mosqque and show him that you've already begun your friendly diplomacy efforts. And if you're lucky then while he's distracted and smelling all your pretty flowers then a real man with balls will snipe him for you.






























[/quote]

5 years since 9/11 and it appears bin Laden has achieved exactly what he wants. "United We Stand" ? Bullshit - we've never been more divided. We are too busy pointing the finger and accusing each other of hating America. Divided we fall.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> This thread just sybolizes the fate of America. Continue to see your opposition as an entity without value. We all know how that worked for past civilizations.
> 
> Absolutely ZERO leeway given, only hostile snide comments. Forget friendly diplomacy.


Yeah, friendly diplomacy, like they did when they appeased Hitler, that went really well. WAKE UP, HIPPIES!!

Have you not read Al Queda's press release of how they want to take over all of Asia & Africa & Europe & turn it all into one Muslim State? What kind of a dream world do you live in, DannyBoy?

Hey, I got an idea for ya: Start building yourself a Mosque in your pretty little garden of eden with all the cutesy little flowers growing around you, so you'll be ahead of the game when Bin Laden knocks on your hut and demands that you pray to Allah or have the forest floor flow with your infidel blood. You can point to your mosqque and show him that you've already begun your friendly diplomacy efforts. And if you're lucky then while he's distracted and smelling all your pretty flowers then a real man with balls will snipe him for you.






























[/quote]

5 years since 9/11 and it appears bin Laden has achieved exactly what he wants. "United We Stand" ? Bullshit - we've never been more divided. We are too busy pointing the finger and accusing each other of hating America. Divided we fall.
[/quote]


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> It's all a mute point. There'll be a compulsory draft within 5 years.


Mute points cannot be heard. Moot points have no relevance...:rasp: 
[/quote]

It's very easy for one to corect gramer and sintax insted of sayin somethin rellevant.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

fargo? dude, you must be the smartest guy to never pass highschool evAr...lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> This thread just sybolizes the fate of America. Continue to see your opposition as an entity without value. We all know how that worked for past civilizations.
> 
> Absolutely ZERO leeway given, only hostile snide comments. Forget friendly diplomacy.


Yeah, friendly diplomacy, like they did when they appeased Hitler, that went really well. WAKE UP, HIPPIES!!

Have you not read Al Queda's press release of how they want to take over all of Asia & Africa & Europe & turn it all into one Muslim State? What kind of a dream world do you live in, DannyBoy?

Hey, I got an idea for ya: Start building yourself a Mosque in your pretty little garden of eden with all the cutesy little flowers growing around you, so you'll be ahead of the game when Bin Laden knocks on your hut and demands that you pray to Allah or have the forest floor flow with your infidel blood. You can point to your mosqque and show him that you've already begun your friendly diplomacy efforts. And if you're lucky then while he's distracted and smelling all your pretty flowers then a real man with balls will snipe him for you.






























[/quote]

5 years since 9/11 and it appears bin Laden has achieved exactly what he wants. "United We Stand" ? Bullshit - we've never been more divided. We are too busy pointing the finger and accusing each other of hating America. Divided we fall.
[/quote]

Thank you


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> fargo? dude, you must be the smartest guy to never pass highschool evAr...lol


I would have made it into college had it not been for high school.


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

Diddye,

Just an FYI, that was an interview with 1 person that was in a prison camp. Nothing he said can even be qualified with reason. He wants to get out of that prison and would say ANYTHING ANYTHING ANYTHING to get out.

In the Vietnam War the Vietnamese would take American soldiers and interview them on camera and EVERY person ever recorded in these interviews would say how nice of treatment they were getting, and how it was even better than being at home in America.

I'm not an Anti-American and I even went to the Air Force Academy, Benjamin Mughal Class of 2003, was nominated by both my US senators AND one of our congressmen (all 3 republican mind you), I won the Air Force Academy Award for outstanding Academic Acheivement in 2003 as well and even after all this I STILL think you are wrong.

That man was not a trained soldier, and he was in a prison camp, he was captured for having some relation to someone else who might or might not have done something horrible. Be careful before you make 'declarations' of right and wrong and who is "American." Unless you open your mind a little bit more I'll always be more American than you, this blood runs red.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This thread just sybolizes the fate of America. Continue to see your opposition as an entity without value. We all know how that worked for past civilizations.
> 
> Absolutely ZERO leeway given, only hostile snide comments. Forget friendly diplomacy.


Yeah, friendly diplomacy, like they did when they appeased Hitler, that went really well. WAKE UP, HIPPIES!!

Have you not read Al Queda's press release of how they want to take over all of Asia & Africa & Europe & turn it all into one Muslim State? What kind of a dream world do you live in, DannyBoy?

Hey, I got an idea for ya: Start building yourself a Mosque in your pretty little garden of eden with all the cutesy little flowers growing around you, so you'll be ahead of the game when Bin Laden knocks on your hut and demands that you pray to Allah or have the forest floor flow with your infidel blood. You can point to your mosqque and show him that you've already begun your friendly diplomacy efforts. And if you're lucky then while he's distracted and smelling all your pretty flowers then a real man with balls will snipe him for you.






























[/quote]

Hey Scrap,

Thank you for proving my point.

My post was aimed towards Americans vs themselves and thier allies. It had nothing to do with Islam, terrorism or the middle east. I simply meant that people like yourself have zero respect for those with a differing opinion and it will continue to seperate you from your "brothers". People like yourself spend more time making fun of the french, Canadians and Democrats and liberalism then they do supporting thier own opinion. Continue to allow yourself and your country to divide to such extreme levels and thier will be no flag to salute 10 years from now.

America win the war against terrorism alone? Now whos living in the dream world.

Thanks you again sir, for demonstrating my point, although if history repeats itself, Im sure you will slander this post with vague attacks on my character while you spin deeper and deeper down the rabbit hole that is your prententious and grandiloquent outlook on the world.

[/quote]

In all fairness, it seemed like you were getting down on AMericans for intolerant perceptions of Islamic terrorists. I like the *"grandiloquent" * though. Makes you sound like the White Canadien Don King.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fargo said:


> It's all a mute point. There'll be a compulsory draft within 5 years.


Mute points cannot be heard. Moot points have no relevance...:rasp: 
[/quote]

It's very easy for one to corect gramer and sintax insted of sayin somethin rellevant.
[/quote]

It's also easy to take a joke.

....for some.

:rasp:

...and if you want relevance it's so simple here. (but you guys can continue with your intellectual masturbation...)

Iraqi prisoners treated bad by us?

Yes.

Iraqi prisoners treated bad by Iraqis?

Yes.

Both bad?

Yes.

Interesting topic?

Not really.

the end


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I say let the Iraqis keep running the jail.:nod:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i say...beer for my horses...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I say... 'Heres to swimmin with bow-legged women'


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i say "if you can't convince them, confuse them" ~ Harry Truman...w00t @ politicians!!!

and i also think that ronald reagan said it best when he said "i've noticed that everyone for abortion has already been born"...truer words have never been spoken ronald...not ever...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think that Rodney King said it best when he said "Ow !! Ouch !!! Stop it !! Oww !!!"


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i think einstein showed his true genious when he stated "Put your hand on a hot stove for a minute, and it seems like an hour. Sit with a pretty girl for an hour, and it seems like a minute. THAT'S relativity."


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i belive frank the frowner said it best when he said "A man once told me that it takes more muscles to frown than it does to smile"


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Iraqi Prime Minister Mouri Al Miliki said it best yesterday, during his meeting with Ahamadinejad, when he declared that _"This visit will be useful for cooperation between Iran and Iraq, in all political, economic, and security fields."_
Here's the new Shiite merger in action:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

Cooperation vs War? Arent those two countries enemies at the core?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

both shiite. Saddam was sunni in a shiite maj. country.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

If you aint Sunni you aint Sh!t...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

lmao
Fine, I wont tell you the funny joke about arab culture..


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> lmao
> 
> they also dont like to be called towel heads anymore but the correct term is little sheet heads lol












Banned.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

banned for that? whaat..it was a joke


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> both shiite. Saddam was sunni in a shiite maj. country.


Yep. If there is one thing that we accomplished over there it's building a healthy Iraq/Iran alliance..


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> nismo, as much as i really dont care, if you think about it, would you want someone you know in the army to be captured and pissed on? forced to perform sexual acts with other army soldiers also captured? i mean, why not just shoot them and kill them? thats like a really sick joke, and if we're going to establish an international set of rules and expect others to follow it, then why are we going against the geoneva convention? afterall, this is a "war" on terrorism...i still think we should be in afghanistan though...f*ck iraq and all their problems, its bogus bullshit.


do others follow it(geoneva convention)?.....ask them............o wait heads can't talk


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Fargo said:


> This thread just sybolizes the fate of America. Continue to see your opposition as an entity without value. We all know how that worked for past civilizations.
> 
> Absolutely ZERO leeway given, only hostile snide comments. Forget friendly diplomacy.


Yeah, friendly diplomacy, like they did when they appeased Hitler, that went really well. WAKE UP, HIPPIES!!

Have you not read Al Queda's press release of how they want to take over all of Asia & Africa & Europe & turn it all into one Muslim State? What kind of a dream world do you live in, DannyBoy?

Hey, I got an idea for ya: Start building yourself a Mosque in your pretty little garden of eden with all the cutesy little flowers growing around you, so you'll be ahead of the game when Bin Laden knocks on your hut and demands that you pray to Allah or have the forest floor flow with your infidel blood. You can point to your mosqque and show him that you've already begun your friendly diplomacy efforts. And if you're lucky then while he's distracted and smelling all your pretty flowers then a real man with balls will snipe him for you.






























[/quote]

Hey Scrap,

Thank you for proving my point.

My post was aimed towards Americans vs themselves and thier allies. It had nothing to do with Islam, terrorism or the middle east. I simply meant that people like yourself have zero respect for those with a differing opinion and it will continue to seperate you from your "brothers". People like yourself spend more time making fun of the french, Canadians and Democrats and liberalism then they do supporting thier own opinion. Continue to allow yourself and your country to divide to such extreme levels and thier will be no flag to salute 10 years from now.

America win the war against terrorism alone? Now whos living in the dream world.

Thanks you again sir, for demonstrating my point, although if history repeats itself, Im sure you will slander this post with vague attacks on my character while you spin deeper and deeper down the rabbit hole that is your prententious and grandiloquent outlook on the world.

[/quote]

In all fairness, it seemed like you were getting down on AMericans for intolerant perceptions of Islamic terrorists. I like the *"grandiloquent" * though. Makes you sound like the White Canadien Don King.
[/quote]

HELLO, EXACTLY!! As if I'm to understand his use of the term "friendly diplomacy" is referring to an internal opposition instead of a foreign country.

And it aint people like me who continue to divide this country, it's hippies like you sitting in Canada who poison people's minds into thinking that talk and peace is the way to go with these animals. It's people like you with their fantasies of rational discussion with the terrorists that will bring down our flags. Thank God people like you were rare during WWII or we'd alll be speaking German & Japanese right now.

And you know not of what you speak, for I support my opinion very well with points about how appeasing Hitler didn't work, and how they plan, per their very own press statements, to conquer the whole word and turn it Muslim. So thank you for proving my point that you live in a fantasy, for you can't even connect the dots between my opinions & my supporting of them that I've written so clearly on these pages. And if I wasn't so busy at work I'd come up with some Don King sounding words to express that to you so maybe you'd understand me better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> This thread just sybolizes the fate of America. Continue to see your opposition as an entity without value. We all know how that worked for past civilizations.
> 
> Absolutely ZERO leeway given, only hostile snide comments. Forget friendly diplomacy.


Yeah, friendly diplomacy, like they did when they appeased Hitler, that went really well. WAKE UP, HIPPIES!!

Have you not read Al Queda's press release of how they want to take over all of Asia & Africa & Europe & turn it all into one Muslim State? What kind of a dream world do you live in, DannyBoy?

Hey, I got an idea for ya: Start building yourself a Mosque in your pretty little garden of eden with all the cutesy little flowers growing around you, so you'll be ahead of the game when Bin Laden knocks on your hut and demands that you pray to Allah or have the forest floor flow with your infidel blood. You can point to your mosqque and show him that you've already begun your friendly diplomacy efforts. And if you're lucky then while he's distracted and smelling all your pretty flowers then a real man with balls will snipe him for you.






























[/quote]

Hey Scrap,

Thank you for proving my point.

My post was aimed towards Americans vs themselves and thier allies. It had nothing to do with Islam, terrorism or the middle east. I simply meant that people like yourself have zero respect for those with a differing opinion and it will continue to seperate you from your "brothers". People like yourself spend more time making fun of the french, Canadians and Democrats and liberalism then they do supporting thier own opinion. Continue to allow yourself and your country to divide to such extreme levels and thier will be no flag to salute 10 years from now.

America win the war against terrorism alone? Now whos living in the dream world.

Thanks you again sir, for demonstrating my point, although if history repeats itself, Im sure you will slander this post with vague attacks on my character while you spin deeper and deeper down the rabbit hole that is your prententious and grandiloquent outlook on the world.

[/quote]

In all fairness, it seemed like you were getting down on AMericans for intolerant perceptions of Islamic terrorists. I like the *"grandiloquent" * though. Makes you sound like the White Canadien Don King.
[/quote]

HELLO, EXACTLY!! As if I'm to understand his use of the term "friendly diplomacy" is referring to an internal opposition instead of a foreign country.

And it aint people like me who continue to divide this country, it's hippies like you sitting in Canada who poison people's minds into thinking that talk and peace is the way to go with these animals. It's people like you with their fantasies of rational discussion with the terrorists that will bring down our flags. Thank God people like you were rare during WWII or we'd alll be speaking German & Japanese right now.
[/quote]

Do you even think when you say things like this? Honestly?

If you compare WWII to the current "conflicts" then you should maybe stop and look at the actual comparison, maybe a history book will help.

BTW, thanks for doing it AGAIN. Instead of just making a valid point, you decided to throw a personal attack into the mix, just because it makes you feel like you're back on higher ground. Congrats man, you tried to show me up, someone many years your minor, and in my opinion, you failed.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hey...didnt we have allies in WWII??? OHHHH sh*t!!! BURRRRRNED!!! OHHH WHERES MY MEDAL...0WWWWNNNNNEEEEEEDDDDD


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i would rather be the butt of a practical joke or hazing and live to be released and fight back then to be treated the way our soldiers are treated aka beheaded..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

haha...they're lucky we took them as prisoners in the first place, do you realize how many people get shot over there? even when they're surrendering? war is hell i guess...







hey, wasnt there another scandal where one of the iraqi's was actually trying to surrender, and then the american soldier walked up to him and shot him in the face? yeah, i can see why we would expect the iraqi's not to want to behead us...im not sympathizing with them, im just saying that it's been coming from both sides...ever since the iraqi's burned those soldiers body's and hung them from the bridge, its been back and forth.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Do you even think when you say things like this? Honestly?
> 
> If you compare WWII to the current "conflicts" then you should maybe stop and look at the actual comparison, maybe a history book will help.
> 
> BTW, thanks for doing it AGAIN. Instead of just making a valid point, you decided to throw a personal attack into the mix, just because it makes you feel like you're back on higher ground. Congrats man, you tried to show me up, someone many years your minor, and in my opinion, you failed.


Maybe YOU should look up a history book and learn how WWII started out very similarly, with an insane aggressor that claimed to be tired of being put down and oppressed, and decided to call all of his people together who felt the same and fight back and conquer the world under an insane and brainwashing proposal, slowly at first, and then gaining momentum. And that he was appeased and it only encouraged him. And that the US was hit by a sneak attack at Pearl Harbor, which altho was a military target the economic effect of the twin towers is very comparable, not to mention the attack on the Pentagon was a military one, just like Pearl Harbor.

The Muslims are sick of being treated like sh*t by the Israelies and their American Allies, especially since they have held the land from 79AD until 1948 and one day just lost it. I'll let you look that up on your own if the history is unknown to you. The insane leaders of the Islamic world are using that beef to rise up and call all their people to fight what they see as the oppressor, to use an insane brainwashing proposal, and in turn to hopefully take over the world.

There, my young Danny Boy, are the similarities between this conflict and WWII.

Once again, you're the one who tried to show me up, and yet all you show is that you are still too young to be able to connect any dots. Your reasoning powers of corellation are not yet developed well enough to see the links and similarities. One day, perhaps, they will be. But not today, young grasshoppa.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Do you even think when you say things like this? Honestly?
> 
> If you compare WWII to the current "conflicts" then you should maybe stop and look at the actual comparison, maybe a history book will help.
> 
> BTW, thanks for doing it AGAIN. Instead of just making a valid point, you decided to throw a personal attack into the mix, just because it makes you feel like you're back on higher ground. Congrats man, you tried to show me up, someone many years your minor, and in my opinion, you failed.


Maybe YOU should look up a history book and learn how WWII started out very similarly, with an insane aggressor that claimed to be tired of being put down and oppressed, and decided to call all of his people together who felt the same and fight back and conquer the world under an insane and brainwashing proposal, slowly at first, and then gaining momentum. And that he was appeased and it only encouraged him. And that the US was hit by a sneak attack at Pearl Harbor, which altho was a military target the economic effect of the twin towers is very comparable, not to mention the attack on the Pentagon was a military one, just like Pearl Harbor.

The Muslims are sick of being treated like sh*t by the Israelies and their American Allies, especially since they have held the land from 79AD until 1948 and one day just lost it. I'll let you look that up on your own if the history is unknown to you. The insane leaders of the Islamic world are using that beef to rise up and call all their people to fight what they see as the oppressor, to use an insane brainwashing proposal, and in turn to hopefully take over the world.

There, my young Danny Boy, are the similarities between this conflict and WWII.

Once again, you're the one who tried to show me up, and yet all you show is that you are still too young to be able to connect any dots. Your reasoning powers of corellation are not yet developed well enough to see the links and similarities. One day, perhaps, they will be. But not today, young grasshoppa.
[/quote]

hmm i htink your really making a streatch there scrapp

ww2 was started by hitler and the nazi's and stallen taking over europe, the US wanted nothing to do with it until japan attack pearl harbor, which is a strategic military strike.

the attack on the world trade center was both a highly symbolic target and an economic target, the attack on the pentagon was strategic..

where are the similarities? japan wanted to take out the bulk of the navy to opent he door for a pacific attack.. binladen wanted to strike fear into the US and destroy the economy.. two totaly differnt goals..

in ww2 we were fighting armies lead by nations now we are fighting armies lead by men indpendant of nations, there goal is not to invade and take over but to do exactly what they have achieved to force us to change our ways to loose our freedoms and ultimately to fight wars until we have no allies and have no money ad our country colapses in on it self..

this is very differnt from WW2 in many ways... ww2 was won by force, carpet bombing the sh*t outof everyone killing millions of civilians beating nations into submission ultimately leading to atomic warfare.. this war cannot be won in the saem ways, themore civilians we kill the more enemies we create and a cease fire or truce from a govt means nothing because teh people we are fighing do not align them self with any govt..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

So many armchair generals in this place..

Something had to be done about 9-11. The 'enemy' doesn't wear a uniform, and is among the citizens. 
No matter what action was taken place, that person would be getting the same treatment that Bush is recieving.
It is a tough situation, and this nation is divided. Our once allies have been exchanging money for weapons with our enemies.

There are some tough desisions to be made these days. I'm glad it isn't me who has to make them.

I do not think the USA can win the war on terror unless she unites against it, and looking at this thread, that is not going to happen.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> So many armchair generals in this place..
> 
> Something had to be done about 9-11. The 'enemy' doesn't wear a uniform, and is among the citizens.
> No matter what action was taken place, that person would be getting the same treatment that Bush is recieving.
> ...


i think if our "general" hadnt taekn his eye off the real target and rushed off to iraq there wouldnt be this division..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> hmm i htink your really making a streatch there scrapp
> 
> ww2 was started by hitler and the nazi's and stallen taking over europe, the US wanted nothing to do with it until japan attack pearl harbor, which is a strategic military strike.
> 
> ...


The similarities are just like I pointed out - psychos who want to control the world and brainwash people into fighting for them on the premise of "stop the oppression". The whole nations vs. individuals is just a minor detail of the desired grand end results. As is the way that the war is faught and the weapons that are used...if you kill someone and take their land and convert their people to your will and rule the world, it doesn't matter much of you use sticks and stones or carpet bombing or tnt strapped to your waist or laser guided bombs or A-Bombs or destruction of their economy...the end result is the same: Control of the world thru brainwashing people to do your dirty work.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> So many armchair generals in this place..
> 
> Something had to be done about 9-11. The 'enemy' doesn't wear a uniform, and is among the citizens.
> No matter what action was taken place, that person would be getting the same treatment that Bush is recieving.
> ...


i think if our "general" hadnt taekn his eye off the real target and rushed off to iraq there wouldnt be this division..
[/quote]










Are you actually trying to tell me that helping build a strong Shiite coalition of Iraq, Syria and soon-to-be-nuclear Iran and Hezbollah in the Middle East is not part of bringing bin Laden to justice ?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i think if our "general" hadnt taekn his eye off the real target and rushed off to iraq there wouldnt be this division..


I agree, but I think that's because of the shortsightedness of too many hippies...the entire middle east needs to be dealt with, period. You cannot defeat a cancer by removing only a small section of it...it's all or nothing. And if you wait too long, it spreads.

The hippies of this country are making us fight the cancer with inadequate tools. The gloves should have come off a long time ago.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> i think if our "general" hadnt taekn his eye off the real target and rushed off to iraq there wouldnt be this division..


I agree, but I think that's because of the shortsightedness of too many hippies...the entire middle east needs to be dealt with, period. You cannot defeat a cancer by removing only a small section of it...it's all or nothing. And if you wait too long, it spreads.

The hippies of this country are making us fight the cancer with inadequate tools. The gloves should have come off a long time ago.
[/quote]

So if I am correct, what you are saying if it wasn't for the hippies we would have nuked the entire Middle East a long time ago.

Now there is a sentiment that Bush's old friends might appreciate..









































See, what he is telling the prince in that 2nd picture is - "Aren't you glad that the hippies are stopping me from nuking your ass ?"


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> i think if our "general" hadnt taekn his eye off the real target and rushed off to iraq there wouldnt be this division..


Yes, our generals had a lot to say about what they thought we should do. It wasn't just Bush telling everyone what to do, he has many advisors..
Unfortunately, there is no way to win this war fast. Unless we drop nukes, and who wants to do that? I don't. But I don't have the answers, and I know you don't either


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > i think if our "general" hadnt taekn his eye off the real target and rushed off to iraq there wouldnt be this division..
> 
> 
> Yes, our generals had a lot to say about what they thought we should do. It wasn't just Bush telling everyone what to do, he has many advisors..
> Unfortunately, there is no way to win this war fast. Unless we drop nukes, and who wants to do that? I don't. But I don't have the answers, and I know you don't either


yeah lets lead by example ad end the war on WMD with WMD that woudl be the icing on the bush cake..


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> > i think if our "general" hadnt taekn his eye off the real target and rushed off to iraq there wouldnt be this division..
> 
> 
> Yes, our generals had a lot to say about what they thought we should do. It wasn't just Bush telling everyone what to do, he has many advisors..
> Unfortunately, there is no way to win this war fast. Unless we drop nukes, and who wants to do that? I don't. But I don't have the answers, and I know you don't either


yeah lets lead by example ad end the war on WMD with WMD that woudl be the icing on the bush cake..
[/quote]

i'm pretty sure that dippy said that nukes weren't a good answer. i mean, i can read english and since he said "I don't." i'm pretty sure he was trying to say that nukes aren't the path here.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

i'm afraid a lot of peope don't understand what's at stake in the middle east. there is no option of waiting this one out. we're dealing with a culture that has proven time and again that not only are they organized and motivated but they won't stop until ALL kafirs are dead and gone. there is no middle ground here.

case in point: Iran. Iran is the center of the problem as it is right now. iran is responsible for the founding doctrine of our good friends in lebannon hezbollah. the party of God was founded on doctrine of our good friend Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini. if that name doesn't sound familiar to you, stop debating middle eastern relations right now because you don't know what's going on. hezbollah has said time and again that their model in concept and deed is IRAN. hezbollah is funded to a great degree by the people AND government of iran. who's on the cusp of becoming a nuclear power? iran. why wouldn't iran supply nuclear materials to hezbollah to attack foreign targets? i have no idea what would stop them. they've proven that they have NO fear of the US or the west as a whole. they've told the UN and the US time and again that they WILL NOT stop their nuclear program for any reason. they've told the west that they're ready RIGHT NOW for a war and will not back down.

BTW someone was talking about how this is so far removed from WWII that it doesn't even warrant discussion. what country is currently enforcing a law forcing everyone in iran to wear a badge declaring religion? what country is calling for the unification of all muslims to resist western doctrine? what country is in the midst of an economic uprise? what counry is in league with many other anti american and american allies? the answer to all of these questions is iran. and let's not forget that many influential radical islamists of the last generation were greatly supported and influenced by the nazis themselves.

if we wait, if we allow the middle east to deal with its own problems there WILL be peace there. right after israel is destroyed. then they'll bring the fight to us. this is what THEY'RE saying. the middle east is organizing for war here. hezbollah is a genuine social movement. this is more than a simple terrorist group. these people make up more than 10% of the lebbanese government with 14 of the 128 seats of the lebbanese parliment. they're growing at an alarming rate. and so is the popular support for their ideals there. the people don't argue and watch american idol over there. they murder and terrorize all opposition and continue to orgainize. if allowed to their own devices what's to stop iran from uniting with syria, egypt, venezuela, cuba, north korea, russia, france (which is becoming the radical islamic haven of the west if you don't count morocco) and a plethora of other countries on the fence to start a major world war? this IS a clash of fundamental ideals. these people blame the west for the persecution of muslims for the last sixty years and they've not changed their tune. they WILL bring the fight to the west if allowed to run unchecked.

lastly, democrats are not to blame for the current state of world affairs any more than republicans are. nor is one side responsible for "dividing" the country. we're LUCKY to live in a country that tollerates division. EVERYONE is to blame for the current state. while the east mobilizes and organizes a radical islamic theocracy, the west has done NOTHING. not at a political level. at a cultural level. what do americans do? they put up bumper stickers and wear wrist bands. voter apathy is a major issue here. not in the east. most people in the east are not only solidly in one camp or another but they're fighting in the streets. they're not arguing on forums. our culture is lazy. and THAT'S the reason that we're in for some hard times.

God help us from getting what it is we think we want.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I think Rosie O'Donnell put it best, "And just one second, radical Christianity is just as threatening as radical Islam in a country like America."


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Louie D said:


> I think Rosie O'Donnell put it best, "And just one second, radical Christianity is just as threatening as radical Islam in a country like America."


and so the moral of the story is radicals are dangerous? wow, very insightful rosie. that's a statement that ALMOST means something. BTW standing in traffic can be hazardous to your health.

that wasn't a dig at you, louie.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

LOL...she should have another bypass...maybe she'll croak


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^another misrepresentation of the beliefs held by Christians.. It goes on and on lol


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

the sad thing is, i've seen a few democrats that can actually put up a good logical arguement. but mostly people remember stupid irrelevant comics like that one. all material like that really does is hurt your cause in that it makes most democrats look as childish as those who illustrate and propagate opinions like that. but what the hell. that is soooooooo funny. vaginas aren't soley for christian ideals, ha ha ha.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ^^another misrepresentation of the beliefs held by Christians.. It goes on and on lol


I had do it though - just to once again refresh, see your user name, and know that you were going to say "misrepresentation" & "christians" in the same sentance.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

mdrs, quite a nice post, interesting read!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

did you know that the number of 8th graders who smoke pot has doubled!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

User said:


> ^^another misrepresentation of the beliefs held by Christians.. It goes on and on lol


I had do it though - just to once again refresh, see your user name, and know that you were going to say "misrepresentation" & "christians" in the same sentance.








[/quote]
say what? that made no sence.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

mdrs said:


> the sad thing is, i've seen a few democrats that can actually put up a good logical arguement. but mostly people remember stupid irrelevant comics like that one. all material like that really does is hurt your cause in that it makes most democrats look as childish as those who illustrate and propagate opinions like that. but what the hell. that is soooooooo funny. vaginas aren't soley for christian ideals, ha ha ha.


Hurt my cause ? Nah, I'm not a democrat nor a republican.

I would probably have more in common with yourself and dippy than you may think.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

meaning he is going to hell dippy

sad but he doesnt want to change his ways


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I love the female anatomy and indulge quite frequently, and it by no means interferes with my faith lol


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ^^another misrepresentation of the beliefs held by Christians.. It goes on and on lol


I had do it though - just to once again refresh, see your user name, and know that you were going to say "misrepresentation" & "christians" in the same sentance.








[/quote]
say what? that made no sence.
[/quote]

I acted out a thought. I seen that comic and thought if I were to post it, you would respond exactly the way that you did.











> meaning he is going to hell dippy


Rubber Ducky


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

n o it will melt


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> I acted out a thought. I seen that comic and thought if I were to post it, you would respond exactly the way that you did.


Im glad you can get your kicks by trying to manipulate situations ..quite amusing
can you share with me why you feel the need to do this to me?
what manner of evil have I done to you?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

HI Dippy


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> i think if our "general" hadnt taekn his eye off the real target and rushed off to iraq there wouldnt be this division..


I agree, but I think that's because of the shortsightedness of too many hippies...the entire middle east needs to be dealt with, period. You cannot defeat a cancer by removing only a small section of it...it's all or nothing. And if you wait too long, it spreads.

*The hippies of this country are making us fight the cancer with inadequate tools. The gloves should have come off a long time ago.*[/quote]

Let's be fair. Conservatives are supposed to be the party of personal responsibility, yet when the Bush administration is too afraid to take the gloves off, somehow the blame for that always gets placed on the those crazy Liberals. If Bush and Rumsfeld want to fight a police-action war, despite that they claim that this is an enemy unlike any we've ever encountered - and despite that history has proven time and again that police action wars generally don't produce results - then this is their own fault and the blame rests soley with them. It's not the liberals' fault, for example, that we're short of troops in Anbar province, and that men have to die every week without any legitimate gains in the region. We can't police the entire world. If you want to start a war, fight it to win.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fargo said:


> Let's be fair. Conservatives are supposed to be the party of personal responsibility, yet when the Bush administration is too afraid to take the gloves off, somehow the blame for that always gets placed on the those crazy Liberals. If Bush and Rumsfeld want to fight a police-action war, despite that they claim that this is an enemy unlike any we've ever encountered - and despite that history has proven time and again that police action wars generally don't produce results - then this is their own fault and the blame rests soley with them. It's not the liberals' fault, for example, that we're short of troops in Anbar province, and that men have to die every week without any legitimate gains in the region. We can't police the entire world. If you want to start a war, fight it to win.


Well-said








It's ironic that those that preach personal responsibility and accountability (typically a rightwing trait) are too spineless and cowardly to accept their own, yet at the same time having turned pointing judgemental fingers at others into a national sport (the exact same happens in rightwing circles in Europe, btw.)
Iraq is the US's (ok, Coalition, but the US pull the strings) fault, the mess in Iraq is the US's fault - without the invasion, there would be no Al Qaeda in Iraq, with proper military leadership there wouldn't be a power vaccuum after Saddam was ousted from power, that directly lead to the fragmentation, insurgency and sectarian division and strife. It's easy to blame the terrorists for the casualties: and yes, they pull the triggers and blow the detonators, but if if we had a capable leadership that lead the Iraq campaign, those terrorists wouldn't even be there in the first place, let alone they would be able to organise themselves the way they are now. It's also easy to say that by ditching Saddam, the Iraqi's are better off: yes, they are freed of their dictator, but no, the quality of life, security and future prospects haven't improved one bit (if even loads of Iraqi's say it was better under Saddam, than that means something - more than whatever American has to say about it). Under Saddam, the vast majority of the people led normal lives - read a book instead of using Fox/CNN/NBC/whatever news as source of information for a change, and you'd know that as long as you shut up, you'd be fine (comparable to the situation in present-day China: most people live a normal life, despite the fact that it's a dictatorship that persecutes certain minorities and dissident movements). It was the dissidents, the resistance movements that were targetted, not the general population. And no matter how gruesome and terrible that was (no worse than what we see in many other willingly neglected and ignored conflicts), Saddam's fury only affected a small portion of the population. The violence nowadays affects _each and every last Iraqi_ - anyone in Iraq can be blown up, shot or kidnapped at any given place, at any given time of the day. Great progress...
It's sad, very sad, that so many still are too damn coward, and continue to deny the US's own responsibility and accountability, as well as the undenyable disastrous (because counter-productive) results of their foreign policy - I can't believe after all that has come to light in the last 5 years, people are still blind (or - willingly - ignorant) enough to see what went and still goes on in Iraq in particular, and the War on Terror in general. But I'm affraid that even after 5 years of bloodshed, disasters, military/political and PR screw-ups and an endless amount of scandals, lies and manipulations, it's idle hope...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

mdrs said:


> i'm afraid a lot of peope don't understand what's at stake in the middle east. there is no option of waiting this one out. we're dealing with a culture that has proven time and again that not only are they organized and motivated but they won't stop until ALL kafirs are dead and gone. there is no middle ground here.
> 
> case in point: Iran. Iran is the center of the problem as it is right now. iran is responsible for the founding doctrine of our good friends in lebannon hezbollah. the party of God was founded on doctrine of our good friend Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini. if that name doesn't sound familiar to you, stop debating middle eastern relations right now because you don't know what's going on. hezbollah has said time and again that their model in concept and deed is IRAN. hezbollah is funded to a great degree by the people AND government of iran. who's on the cusp of becoming a nuclear power? iran. why wouldn't iran supply nuclear materials to hezbollah to attack foreign targets? i have no idea what would stop them. they've proven that they have NO fear of the US or the west as a whole. they've told the UN and the US time and again that they WILL NOT stop their nuclear program for any reason. they've told the west that they're ready RIGHT NOW for a war and will not back down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

mdrs said:


> It's sad, very sad, that so many still are too damn coward, and continue to deny the US's own responsibility and accountability, as well as the undenyable disastrous (because counter-productive) results of their foreign policy - I can't believe after all that has come to light in the last 5 years, people are still blind (or - willingly - ignorant) enough to see what went and still goes on in Iraq in particular, and the War on Terror in general. But I'm affraid that even after 5 years of bloodshed, disasters, military/political and PR screw-ups and an endless amount of scandals, lies and manipulations, it's idle hope...


As bad as American foreign policy has become, I'll never concede to most of the Democrats, simply because, excepting a few of them, they're policy is one of complacency, as opposed to the new Republicans' cowboy diplomacy complimented by the modern do-nothing congress.


----------

